# WAITING



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My other pets that wait at the kitchen door for their treat twice a day. If I would open the door they would come in, so I am careful about that. I can post these taken on the same camera and the same day and cannot post the pictures of Rosie and Jethro. Go ahead Dave and Laugh.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Those chickens are so beautiful I want to paint them!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Two of them know their names. The rooster is Custer and a black hen that is not in the picture is named Mama. The rooter was her only chick this year. The other hens are identical so I just call for twin and they come.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are beautiful, Lucile. Our neighbor has chickens and they bring them in the house!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Your chickens are beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what kind of treat do you give them?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow Lucile, I never thought of chickens and treats; you're a good momma


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

First Lynn no chickens in the house. I have to really watch where I step going out the back door. they poop a lot. As far as treats, I give them left over or stale bread, buns, or cereal--they will not eat fruit loops--but cherrios are their favorite. 
Becky I am really a good mom, I have had lots of practice. I am also a strict mom, but that doesn't bother any of my animals or grandchildren a bit. Maybe it is the homemade cookies and the treats for the chickens..


----------

